# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى شروحات :  شرح طريقةاضافة مقطع يوتيوب في موضوعك

## امير الصمت

تحية طيبــة الي جميع اعضـــــاء و زوارالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول أتمني لكم احلى الاوقات وأطيب الامنيات و كل السداد اليوم نشرح لكم طريقة اضافة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في المنتدي 
 طريقة سهلة للافادة لبعض الاخوة الكرام نبدا الشرح عل سبيل المثال  هذا هو رابط youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_UYgdkYCjU   نأخذ الأحرف التي هي بعد رمز= و المكتوبة تحتها خط بللون الأحمر  كما هو مبين في السطر السابق ونعمل لها copy كما بالصورة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثم نذهب الي المكان الذي نريد ان نضع فيه الفيديو طبعا داخل صندوق المشاركات ونضغط على صورة اليوتيوب ثم بين علامات التنصيص الخاصه بكود اليوتيوب نقوم بعمل paste كما هو موضوح بالصوره  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ليصبح هكذا 
[YOUTUBE]8_UYgdkYCjU[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوراخي حسين
الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لمرورك على موضوعي وهذا 
شرف لي ووسام على صدري

----------


## GSM-AYA

مشكوراخي حسين

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

* بارك الله فيك يا غالي
تقبل مروري*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

*بارك الله فيك يا غالي
تقبل مروري*

----------


## امير الصمت

اشكركم احبتي في الله على مروركم الاكتر من رائع 
   أسعدتني زيارتكم وأفرحتني ردودكم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير 
اخى الكريم 
كثيرا منا لا يعرف كيف 
اضافة مقطع من اليوتيوب  
تسلم على الشرح اللممتاز
موضوع مميز

----------


## dalitog_01

_بارك الله فيك يا غالي_

----------


## امير الصمت

_تشرفت_ اخى _بمرورك_ العطر
 وان شاء الله معنا لنرقى بالمنتدى

----------


## مولاي

بارك الله فيك
مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور على مرورك اخى الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ZIKOCH

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## sofir

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Google

مشكوووووور

----------


## hamidr9

مشكوراخي حسين

----------


## borda

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## abdeali

مشكور اخـــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## essam3m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

الف شكر لكم جميعا على مروركم الاكثر من رائع

----------


## ايوب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

*مشكورر .. بارك الله فيك*

----------


## السواف5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبــــــحان الله وبحمـــده 
سبــــــحان الله العظــــيم
الف الف الف شكر لك  ياغالي
تقبل مـــــروري اخـــــوك الســـواف

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله كل خير 
اخى الكريم 
كثيرا منا لا يعرف كيف 
اضافة مقطع من اليوتيوب

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا تسلم كتير

----------


## helpo

شكرا علي التوضيح اخي وان شاء الله نكون من الناس المفيدين والمستفيدين

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

بارك الله فيك اخي ​

----------


## mor71

مشكوراخي حسين

----------


## charafi

مشكوراخي حسين

----------


## bnedyab

بارك الله فيك

----------


## البوب شريف

مشكوراخي حسين

----------


## LYON

تسلم اخي ع الموضوع

----------


## محمد عصام2

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohamed7076

كلمة السر بارك الله فيك يا أخي

----------


## kinggsm

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## aymen007

مشكور

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

يرحم الله والديك بارك الله فيك شكرا لك ولاعضاء المنتدى جميعا

----------


## tamerfathy

مشكور على المعلومه

----------


## fofo21

مشكور

----------


## agraf

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه​

----------


## تونس

مشكورين

----------


## mahmoud107

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## rambat

تسلم اخي

----------


## baa10000

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

احسنت الشرح و النشر يا ريس
لك مني عاطر التحيات ودمت بخير

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم علي الشرح*

----------


## emad tito

بارك الله فيك

----------

